# Sakura



## NZminilops (Oct 2, 2008)

Sakura has demanded her very own blog, and threatened to nibble off my eyebrows ifI don't comply :shock:. She says she's faaar too good to be lumped in with any other animals *rolls eyes*.

She's been very well lately, she's getting a bit nippy recently but she tends to do that this time of year.

Here's my little periscoping madam 



















Looking REALLY grumpy!







"Hey cat, come in here so I can bite you...er...I mean, so we can play!"












Chilling with Brewster







Just some general cute pics


----------



## swanlake (Oct 2, 2008)

YAY! sakura pics!! she is so adorable! and fiesty, lol!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 2, 2008)

Awww, Sakura looks lovely. And Misty agrees that every diva bun should have her own blog (then proceeded to give me a dirty look and foot flicks).



Nad


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 2, 2008)

That's funny Nadia! I just read through your entire blog , you must have felt my eyes boring at the back of your neck .

Thanks for the replies .

Oops! Forgot to add this short video of her playing (read: hating) a peg. Don't know how to embed videos sorry, so just a link.

http://www.dailymotion.com/nzminilops/video/x6xrkv_sakura-still-doesnt-like-pegs_animals


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree - a bun that adorable needs her own blog....why what WERE you thinking to lump her in with others?

She's a cutie...

:biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 5, 2008)

I love Sakura, she's so pretty :hearts:

My favorite pose is when they periscope because the dwarf bunnies have such stubby little arms. Hard to get a picture of it though because they don't stay like that for long!

I always think about how Sakura looks mostly like Ronnie, but also like Billy because of her silver marten-ness. If I morphed Billy and Ronnie together, they would make a Sakura :biggrin2:

Edited to add: Come to think of it, Sakura probably acts like a combination of Billy and Ronnie too! I remember you writing that she buzzes/honks and circles (Ronnie) but that she's also a diva (Billy). I just find that really cool :clapping:


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 6, 2008)

LBP, if you like you can send Billy and Ronnie here and I'll swap ya for Sakura? She just bit me for bringing her oats! :shock:

It is funny, she is a lot like them. She gets all excited and buzzes around me and sometimes attempts to hump my arm like Ronnie, and she's a little diva like Billy (er, what do you call a male diva? Poor Billy haha!). She doesn't have the craziness of Billy though, I've never seen such a binky-licious bunny,

She is always periscoping, she's like a meercat. She will often stand halfway between a periscope and standing normally while I stroke her head. She sort of stands up on her back legs a little and leans into my hand. I guess being so short, it's like me when I stand on my tippytoes to be able to see things?

She's been so good about not peeing outside of her litter tray lately until last night when she peed on the spare bed, gah. Hopefully she wont do the same thing today.

Michelle


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 7, 2008)

lol at Sakura biting you for oats :laughsmiley: Ronnie bit me on the ankle the other day because it was too close to the couch and he couldn't get by to circle me. He never bites hard, but why you gotta go biting someone and then try to woo them with circling? :flowerskiss:

And I'm not really sure what you call a male diva, but Billy sure is one! If he were human he'd definitely be a metrosexual.

Also, looking back at your pictures, Sakura's got some master disapproval going on in that fourth one! I think all Nethies are pros at that


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 21, 2008)

Presenting: The many silly faces of Sakura!

Couldn't think of any funny captions for the pictures so just use your imagination for these ones .



















































And this is my mums cat, puss:






And Mathews parents cat, Chris:






And a large adorable bunny I liked at the SPCA:








Sorry if a lot of the pictures seem grainy, silly camera doens't like low light.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hee, I love all the pics! Let's see, the first one looks like she might be thinking:

"Eww, something smells amif!"


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sakura has the *best *expressions of any bunny!:biggrin2: I just love her face!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwwwwwww, Sakura is just the most gorgeous bunny ever- I LOVE her disapproving faces 

And your camera does really good indoor pics! Were you near a window or something, cos they've come out nice and bright. We have a sort of yellowy-orange wooden floor, so if I don't use flash indoors, everything comes out with a yellowy warm hue to it...

Mooooooooore pics of her majesty needed! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

:biggrin2:How is my little princess?

Dingo says hi and he has new vids uploading.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :biggrin2:How is my little princess?


:duel:nonono: get in line, Sakura is mine!:nicethread


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

*Nope Mine!*

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :biggrin2:How is my little princess?
> ...


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 24, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


>


I can imagine Sakura in a hoodie with her arms crossed right now haha


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Nope Mine!*
> 
> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> ...


In your dreams!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

*I have been watching her longer. *

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Nope Mine!*
> ...


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 30, 2008)

Woah lol! I had no idea I'd gotten any replies on here! :shock: Aww, Sakura is so flattered that so many people like her .

And yep, Ali has first dibs on the princess, sorry, but she was one of the first people to know when I got her and made her claim right away!  So, when are you coming to pick up the brat Ali? She's had her bags packed for a year!

Jen, my indoor pictures SUCK :?. If I use the flash, they look grainy and weird, if I don't use it, she blurs. I can set the camera on a higher ISO and fast shutter speed, but then they come out so dark I can't use them. I have no idea how to get the most out of the camera. It's only my second camera I've ever had, and I've got no idea how to really use it.

Where she is, there are a lot of windows, so I guess that sort of helps, I still hate my indoor pics though:













She doesn't live down in the spare room now, because she was peeing all over the wooden floor and also I think she was a bit lonely down there. She has more room where she is now. She loves to jump up on her chair, then go behind the curtain and sit on the window sill and watch people walk by and the traffic.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Looking REALLY grumpy!


Sakura is just TOO CUTE! She gives me the "warm fuzzies" even when she's crabby! :rofl:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 10, 2008)

It's the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month here.

Just want to remember the men who died for us in world war one 90 years ago. Rest in peace.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> And yep, Ali has first dibs on the princess, sorry, but she was one of the first people to know when I got her and made her claim right away!  So, when are you coming to pick up the brat Ali? She's had her bags packed for a year!




Proof!


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 16, 2008)

I love her shes so animated with her expressions 

So are you around on April 3rd I've got a stop over in Auckland toLondon so she could "accidently" find her way into my luggage:embarrassed:no one would ever know.......I could always "deliver" her to Ali?:whistling


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> I could always "deliver" her to Ali?:whistling


I like the way you think.:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 18, 2008)

The way she's been so naughty lately, I'm tempted to say yes! :grumpy: 

But really, she's an awesome rabbit. I just can't imagine life without her. She's my bestest little buddy.

I don't have any new pics of her but here is some picture randomness of my favourite beach, I went there yesterday, it's in a place called Orewa. The great thing about NZ is that it's so narrow and small, you are always close to a beach.

I took these pictures from a cliffside above.












And in case Leanne looks at this, look, pine trees! NZ isn't covered in yucca type plants .








Zooooom in on the tree evidence!


----------



## polly (Nov 18, 2008)

I have probably read this somewhere but how old is Sakura Michelle? I have a baby blue fox just now I wonder if she will grow up to be half as disaproving as sakura lol 

more piccies cause she is so gorgeous :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 18, 2008)

She's about a year and a half old, she'll be 2 on the 28th April next year. I can't believe that before she got here, I didn't even want her. She was a gift from Mat that at the time, was a poor excuse for making up for some things he'd done. Now I'm so glad she's here.

Thanks so much Polly , I do think she's the most wonderful bun ever! I'll try for some pictures this week, she's hard to get anything from as she never stops moving.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 23, 2008)

I haz pics!

I swear she has some rex in her bloodline :huh







Her wittle dewlap :innocent
















And a buttshot :whistling






If you rub her back, her little tail goes in the air!


Michelle


----------



## Flashy (Nov 23, 2008)

Aw. I love her tail! She's so adorable and has the nethie haughty look off to a T.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 23, 2008)

JadeIcing wrote:


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And yep, Ali has first dibs on the princess, sorry, but she was one of the first people to know when I got her and made her claim right away!  So, when are you coming to pick up the brat Ali? She's had her bags packed for a year!Â
> ...



Want to bet!! 

:devil


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

You're so lucky you can get her many disapproving faces! As soon as Toby sees the camera, he gets this blank look. I can never catch his faces! Ugh!

I might come and nab her before JadeIcing or Luv-Bunniz do!


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know why she always looks disaproving :huh, she doesn't actually look that moody in real life! Must have a sulky, downturned mouth . She's so short and low to the ground that I have to get down on my stomach to get a picture of her face, and it's always at the sulky mouth angle.

She's a funny rabbit, she's both nervous and curious, bold and shy, affectionate and grumpy :huh.


I don't know her personally, but I know of the woman that has her older sister from a previous litter, she looks exactly the same as Sakura and apparently has the exact same personality, so I guess it runs in the family.

Anyone wanting to steal her, please leave a $500 donation at the door apon entry...


This isn't a new picture but it's one of my favourites of her, so thought I'd post it.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2008)

That's really VERY cute  Gives my one of Badger a run for it's money.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks T :biggrin2: (I call everyone with your name T, tell me if that annoys you and I wont).

We are having a play and cuddle on the bed, I'm trying to teach her to not nip when she grooms, as she sometimes does it to my eyelids, owie!

Some pictures.

Pretty eyelashes:







Sniffing my booby holding device (note to self, tidy up before taking pics):







I think she's found a new friend! Yay pokemon :












Trying out my favourite hat:

















Sakura has now decided she hates apples. She's always liked them, but today, they are obviously smelly green pieces of poo.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 24, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl.
I especially love the last picture, of her wearing the hat


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

> ... Sniffing my booby holding device ...


I like your choice of words lol


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

Calling me T is fine  I often sign T when I send texts or e-mails, so no worries there 

I love the ones of her with psyduck  Especially the one where she wants him to groom her


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks you guys ! Yeah she loves psyduck, not sure why, maybe because he smells like the cat? She has a love/hate relationship with the cat, wants to destroy her and be loved by her at the same time. Psyduck was given to me by an ex so the poor thing was bumped down from treasured gift to "that stupid toy that the stupid guy gave me", I think I've had him since I was 17.

Glad you don't mind the T thing, I dunno why but in my family anyone who's name starts with T, gets called T, I'm stuck with the habbit now.

I struggle trying to be funny on here so good someone got a laugh out of booby holding device . My sense of humour doesn't translate well to the internet.


[line]

Not bunny related, but..."It's my party and I'll cry if I want to, cry if I want to, crrryyyy if I want tooooo! You would cry too if it happened to yooouuuuu!"


I'm now closer to 30 than 20 :grumpy:, it's my 26th birthday today. The years creep by and I don't seem to have achieved anything at all since I was a teenager, feeling a bit low, I hate birthdays.

I did get a lot of nice stuff though. Mathew surprised me with a playstation 3 a couple of weeks ago, but more for his own use than mine I think. I got three bottles of my favourite liquor, Galliano Sambuca (the black bottle with the blue licorice flavouring). I don't really drink so I gave one to my mum. I also got myself some clothes because I haven't really bought new clothes for many years apart from a t-shirt or two and underwear. So I bought my very first dresses, a little white summer cardigan and some booby holding devices (haha). I've gone up a size and don't get that! I thought your knockers shrunk as you aged.

If I get any birthday money from anyone I'm going to get a new vacuum cleaner because mine is more than 10 years old and I ruined it when I sucked hot ashes from the fireplace into it last year. For 6 months the house has smelt like it's on fire every time I vacuum .

The older I get, the more I want some company rather than gifts on my birthday though.

[line]
I wanted to talk about what happened with Sophie and Tim (I got Tim from the SPCA). Sophie had a blood clot that travelled to her heart and killed her, and Tim had a tumour that was removed, but he never seemed to be the same after that and he got thinner and iller and passed away. This was all a while ago now, but I think I am cursed so I wont ever get another rabbit again I don't think. 

I know Sakura wants a friend but I just can't risk it. Every rabbit I get seems to get something wrong with it except her, so it must be some sign that I should just stick with her. I feel bad though because she is lonely .

[line]
Every two days I go to visit my great grandma, she's in a private hospital near-by, and I'm going in today. She does not remember me, my mother or my brother now. She's not the woman she was even 2 months ago. They think she has dementia and some other brain issues. Sometimes she thinks it's the 1950's and she's still living in Scotland. I dread going there and having her tell me "Don't be daft, I don't know you, I wish you'd go away and leave me in peace!".

Sorry for all the ranting! Must be breakfast time, I wish someone called Mathew would have cooked me a nice brithday breakfast but they selfishly went to work , how dare he!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday. I hope you have a day better than you think you will.

I can relate a lot to what you say about your birthday, in many ways, so I can relate a lot (my 26th is next month). Maybe you can try and make it special in its own way? Like maybe spend the day doing something special for Sakura? Or maybe pamper yourself or something?

I'm sorry about Sophie and Tim. I had noticed you never mentioned Sophie and I didn't know why. I'm sorry about what happened to them. It can be hard losing those you love, and maybe with time, and as you work through your grief, you may come to want another. Bunnies can often have shorter lives than they should, but more importantly, yours had short lives filled with love. I'm so sorry for you losing them though.

It can be hard when your relative is getting ill like that. My grandad seems to have Alzheimers, and when he was in hospital he didn't know me at all and started to try and tell me about his oldest son and what he was like (my dad), which was sad. I'm sure you're a regular expert with your great gran but if you find it hard being her relative, can you just be her friend?


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks T :hug:, yeah I'm trying to get past the "she doesn't know me or love me anymore" thing and just be there for her. She's a funny old character though, really hard-case. She's got the thickest Scotts accent and she yells at people not to be daft all the time and calls all the nurses silly bitches . She had a moment of clarity the other day and said very quietly, "I'm not a very nice person, am I? I never have been though. Sorry." we all laughed our heads off (we being my grandma and her husband, I always go with them). It was the most honest thing she ever said! She doesn't like anything or anyone.

If you ask her if she's had a good day she'll give you the most EVIL look, and I mean evil! And then shriek "What do you bloody think?!". She really is a grumpy person, but she always has been, it's not something new. 

She hates animals, hates the outdoors, hates food, hates people, hates christmas, hates clothes, hates jewellery...I think she loves to hate .

I mite take Sakura in to the home today, it's not really like a hospital but more like a retirement home so it's nice and quiet and some of the people would like to see an animal.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

I bet taking in Sakura could really benefit the residents, if not your great gran. When I was in a psych ward my parents were allowed to bring rabbits to visit me and it made a huge difference, I can see the same theory applying here. How do you reckon she would react to everyone worshipping her?

It's hard watching those you love turn into someone you don't know, but at least she is keeping traits of her old self, even if they are not the most desirable. I had to laugh at what she said, that's quite sweet really. Bless her.

It's good she is near you and easy to visit even if it is hard for you


----------



## Becca (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohh My!! Sakura is absolutey gorgeous!

Great Pictures :biggrin2:

Is there anymore we can goggle at :shock:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 25, 2008)

Just popping in some pics I took of my great grandma (Edith) I took this afternoon.

Here she is with my grandma








The back of my grandma's toy-boy husband 







One of the nice decks, the building sort of twists and turns and wraps around decking and a large pond







They are all chock with glorious flowers and so pretty.

I didn't take Sakura, as she's moulting, grandma felt that it might cause allergies with some of the people there.


[align=center]*Almost forgot to add!

*[align=left]I'm going to the rabbitry where Sakura was bred on Saturday, she's going too, we are going to see if she can possibly find a friend. It will at least do her some good to meet with some other rabbits. Some of the boys are neutered and some aren't, none of the girls are spayed but that wont matter as if I choose one I'll have it done.

She has brothers and sisters there, half brothers, her dad and all sorts of relatives. This lady also breeds blue eyed white dwarf bunnies, and harlequin lops!
[/align] [/align]


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 26, 2008)

I know I've been posting in here waaaay too much lately, but I've just been to the petstore. I HATE this place , look how sad and desperate for some human affection this kitten was. The kittens live in these huge, pretty much bare tanksw. They were only young, most still had blue eyes.





























The rabbits were no better either, the girls on one side and the boys on the other was good to see (I checked), but on the girl side one larger rabbit was terrorising a tiny black bunny and the poor thing was so scared it was climbing the bars and hanging there to escape. I got a worker there to take the black rabbit out, but I confess I did try to steal it, she caught me holding it.

This was the bunny biting and chasing the other






It had just bitten this guinea pig here






This was the happier side, the male rabbits:


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 26, 2008)

Those pet shop pictures make me so sad 
But that's exciting that you are going to look for a friend for Sakura!!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2008)

Excuse me, someone seems to have put my foster Roger forsale in that petshop (black bun). Can I have him back please :biggrin2:

I just noticed you said the breeder has BEWs, so you may find a Badgeralike. Eeeeeeeeeeeeee how exciting!

Those are lovely pictures of when you went to see your great grandma. It looks like a really lovely place


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 26, 2008)

I love the pic of your Great Grandmother and Grandmother, that is a great picture!

I also love the pics of Miss Sakura!

The ones at the shelter are great, those kitties are so cute, I love tiger kitties, aww.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 26, 2008)

Your great-grandma is smiling! It must have been a good day 

I know how frustrating memory-loss can be. No one in my family has gone through it, but I had to work on the memory-care floor of a nursing home for my nursing assistant clinical testing. I was physically assaulted by a 102 year old woman who told me that I was bathing her in carbonic acid (while screaming). It was hard to watch the families come and go and the residents not knowing who they were. 

I understand how hard it must be to feel that :hug:

A lot of the people on that floor LOVED animals! Stuffed toys were a hit. The ones with compulsions (hand tapping, arm swinging, etc.) were given stuffed toys and they would carry these things around and pet them. It made them a lot happier (and some of the stuffed toys had their "fur" worn off in areas from being over-petted).


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 26, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Your great-grandma is smiling! It must have been a good day


Her "What are you pointing at me now you daft girl, where are you going? Sit down. Go away!"
Me: "For goodness sake SMILE great grandma, it's a camera not a gun! SMILE!"


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh... :?
Well, at least you have a picture of her smiling  

I have very few memories of my great-grandma and I have none of my great-grandpa. You are very lucky to know her  I was five or six when they passed. They were in their 90's. My grandpa is old enough to be my great grandpa... he's 87 (and just got his driver's license renewed :shock.

Also, Happy Hatching Day! It's a day late  But better late than never! :hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 26, 2008)

I wrote way more in that post! It munched it! :shock: Sorry :?, made me look like I was being a sarcastic downer, I wasn't trying to .

She was actually pretty nice yesterday so that was good , thanks for your comments, this is the first time I've had to deal with an elderly relative and it's all new and a bit frighting for me.

She is 87 herself, like your grandpa, but I'm very glad she doedn't drive lol! She can't even walk :shock:. Her muscles wasted away from lack of exercise in her old age.

Oh wow I can't imagine my grandparents being that old, I am lucky in that respect . I'm 26, my mum is 43, my grandma is 63 and my great grandma is 87. She is the only great grandparent I have left though.

It seems funny because my partner Mathew, his parents are only a few years younger than my grandparents, I tease them about that sometimes.

It seems odd that I don't really have any male grandparents - I mean, I do - but they've all estranged themselves from me and my family :?. My dads' dad I have only ever met once, he was awefull, and I don't talk to my grandad (the ex hubby of my grandma in the pic I posted) because he molested me when I was little. I don't even talk to my dad at all. I guess men in our family aren't very good with offspring .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow! Your family is so young! I'm 21 (my half-sisters are 26 and 29), my mum is 54 (as of Monday), my dad is 55, and my grandparents are in their late 70's. My dad's dad is 87. I have an aunt that is 66. :? I am the youngest of all the cousins (on both sides). All of my cousins on my dad's side are in their 30's. 

I have an OLD family. Will's family is like that, too. His parent's are the same age as mine. His other siblings are 29, 27, 23, 18 and 15. Will is 21 

You are lucky to know your grandma when she's younger. As long as I can remember, mine has walked with a cane and has had at least one false joint


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 26, 2008)

I've always been super-close to my grandma, more so as an adult. And hey she has false bits too lol! She's had crippling arthritus since she was 18, her hands and legs are expecially bad. She's had a knee replaced, joints in one had and some growths in other joints removed. her hand that hasn't been fixed is bad :?, her fingers are at an extreme angle to her palm.

You think she's young, her husband only turned 40 this year .

My mum had me as a teenager so I guess that makes us all closer in age, and I'm the eldest of two.

I need to call this blog "Michelle - gassbagging, general dullness and gossiper!" as I am starting to forget this is a rabbit thing haha!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 26, 2008)

You're the one with opposable thumbs and fingers, you can type whatever you want! It's your blog, too! 

Whenever you feel sad, go hug Sakura!  Nothing makes someone feel better than hugging a bunny (unless they're shedding, then it's just dangerous... or at least really, really itchy).


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks to Tracey and Becca and Sophie for putting up with me when I couldn't sleep last night :hug:. You guys are really kind :innocent.


Today is *play horror music* NAIL CLIPPING DAY ~and~ scent gland cleaning day. One thing about Sakura is she hates to be upsidedown and really freaks out so I'm bound to have a struggle on my hand. Lucky she's fairly small so I can hold her with one and and have the other free to do the grooming.

kherrmann yup she is shedding, but it's more my nose that's itching than anything :headsmack. I've got a furminator but it doesn't seem to pick up her short fur. Works wonders on the Hairy Beast that is The Cat though.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 27, 2008)

(Pst, my name is Tracy ), and you don't need to thank me. Twas nice to have a chat with you. You doing any better this morning?

I think you're going to have a marvellously fun day wiht Sakura  Is this making her all presentable for a date?


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 27, 2008)

I knew it bah! I was tossing up in my head whether it was Tracey or Tracy and was going to ask, but took a guess instead , doh! Trust me to get the wrong spelling huh, hehe . Mat gets his name spelt wrong all the time too, he's a Mathew rather than a Matthew. Normally I would have searched through your threads to find where you'd written your name but I thought I'd just guess.

I had a Tracy as a friend when I was a little kid and people who weren't her friend called her Tracky, and said there "wasn't a trace of her", all sorts of stupid stuff, because she didn't have an e in her name. 

I'm good, just sleepy, thank you for asking. I hope you're having a good day and got that humongous bunny family fed before they thumped the house down . Half of me envies you for having so many animals around, the other half is glad it's you and not me . Are the inside buns back in your room now? What was the plumber fixing anyway?

Yep trying to get her all smelling and looking good for her speed dating session tomorrow . Do you have to clean your buns scent glands very often? Hers are always smelly :?.

There's lots of stuff about Scotland on the tellie today and meant to be our Scotland day here, a news presenter is playing the bagpipes and it's dreadful :shock:. 

I might go have a snooze :sleep:, before I try and tackle the monsters claws and glands. I hate sleeping during the day because it makes me feel guilty when other people are out at work but I'm gonna be moody and end up snapping someones head off if I don't. 

:devil


----------



## Flashy (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeh, I had a 'friend' who called me 'tracky'. Most of the time I was Rabbit though because my surname is Hutchings and until I had my brace I had horrid front teeth. Mean bullies they were too.:grumpy:

My buns are back in my room as of this morning, and very relieved about it. The plumber was giving us a new boiler, and doing something with our heating system, so big work. But now we are past that and just have to sort out the chaos, lol.

I'm glad you're doing ok today. Hopefully preening Sakura will be fun and easy for you, and having a sleep will hope you catch up with yourself a bit.

I very rarely do my buns scent glands, only when I have to, sounds like Sakura really wants everybun to know you and everything around you, belong to her, lol. 

I hope you have a good day today


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 27, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Do you have to clean your buns scent glands very often? Hers are always smelly :?.


Maybe it's a Nethie thing. Toby's are always icky. I haven't been brave enough to venture there to clean them out lately. 
... I'm afraid :tears2:


----------



## Becca (Nov 28, 2008)

Great pictures!!

No need to thank me (for talking to you when you couldn't sleep) it was fun! I was bored and ill so it took my mind off it - so thank you 

Good Luck for the nail clipping and scent gland cleaning 

Becccaaa -x


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Do you have to clean your buns scent glands very often? Hers are always smelly :?.
> ...


I have two nethies and never found the need to clean them.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 28, 2008)

How successful were you with Sakura? Is she all preened and ready for a date?


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 28, 2008)

I think Sakura is just very territorial, her glands tend to smell bad if she spots another animal.

We have a domestic rabbit gone wild that lives in the backyard, it had been running around the neighbourhood for a couple of years and I trapped it in our yard because I was worried it would get killed somehow. Sakura has spotted this bun a few times out the window etc and when she does see it (I can't tell if it's male or female :?), she goes nuts producing super stinky marked poos and her glands can be smelt from a mile away.

The grooming went well, it only took 10 minutes for a change as she let me hold her upside-down.

Not too long until she goes dating! There is one girl I'm hoping like hell she likes, a black otter dwarf bun. I hesitate to call her a nethie, as I've seen her and she would just fit the general 'dwarf rabbit' catagory even though she's meant to be an ND. She isn't spayed so I'm not expecting them to love eachother but if she could just let me stuff her in my handbag and run off I'd be happy .

I know I keep saying I don't want another bun but I'm trying to do this for Sakura and look past my bun owning fears.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Toby looks out the window in the bedroom a lot. I wonder if he sees/smells someone and gets stinky like Sakura 

I hope all goes well with the dating! The little otter girl sounds like a cutie!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 1, 2008)

I like Toby, I think he would fit in perfectly here! :highfive:

Things didn't go well with the breeder and Sakura, well really between me and Mathew. He doesn't like Karen because of some arguement she and I had once, and doesn't want any "breeder" bunnies here (that could possibly have deseases or be pregnant or anything), because karen has over 70 rabbits in a small courtyard and he's paranoid about germs and bla bla bla.

However he's coming around to the idea of another SPCA bun but only if I have it checked with our vet the day I adopt to get the all-clear.

Compromising with this man is an art form .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

That would be good if you got a bun from SPCA.  You have to keep us updated!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yay! An SPCA bun. You can quarantine any animal you get in though, don't forget (That's what I do, and many people do).


----------



## polly (Dec 1, 2008)

aw Michelle I hope you find somebunny for her she deserves a lovely friend as she is so gorgeous :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello people! 

Tracy, it was because I had some issues with the SPCA in the past that Mathew was going on about vet checks. He's always worried about money more than anything, the last bunny we got from the SPCA cost an arm and a leg with undisclosed health issues.

Aww thanks Polly! I hope I do too, the older she gets the more lonely she seems, and she prefers animal company over human.

I have some pictures and videos of her I will do later, the pics need some red eye removal first. I got a short video of her grooming my hand which is evidence that she is nice sometimes .


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm still working on getting the pictures up, but it's so darn hot! I just don't feel like doing anything and I have been out all morning in the sun, phoar, sweating like crazy.

I hate this weather we are having. On Saturday it was so hot I was melting and sitting around in my bathing cozzie, then by Monday it was freezing cold and back to wearing pants, now Wednesday it's scorching hot again. Poor Sakura doesn't know whether to grow a summer or winter coat .

P.S if anyone reading this has a cat, why do cats just sit there and stare and meow? :? Brewster does this and I have no idea what she wants but she sounds so pathetic and sad.

*edit* I didn't say darn up there, I guess what I said must be considered a naughty word on here .


----------



## Flashy (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah, I see why it is a risk then. Hopefully getting the vet check the day of, or the day after you bring a bun home, that should cover you.

How was your day?

I am sorry but moaning about your sun while we have freezing weather is just not going to get you any sympathy 

We have a cat, but she does that when she is trying to tell us something. Normally that she doesn't like her food, or wants more food. Maybe you're missing the message?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 3, 2008)

How "cold" is it there, Michelle? lol It's 65*F (20*C) INSIDE and the highest temperature outside is 33*F (0.5*C). We're supposed to get 3-5 inches of snow here! :?


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah yeah, ok , cold for me would be warm for you! You know how you live somewhere forvever though and your body gets so used to it, you can feel any shift in temp and what is cold there then becomes cold for you? I guess it's like that .

My thermometer says it's 10C or 50F in the house. It is summer here so that is sort of strange, but it is before 7am I guess so the sun isn't shining into the house yet.

Here 86F would be really hot, that's what it was the other day when I was melting. It's so humid in Auckland, it makes the heat feel so intense. When I was in Australia the temp could be much higher than that but it was a very dry heat and much more tolerable.

Further down the country it gets much colder, it was even snowing last week somewhere, snowing at the end of spring! The world is really upsidedown.


Tracy that is what I don't get about Brewster. To begin with she is very vocal, but when she has everything I can think that she would need and she stands there looking at me so intensly with her ears right forward and meowing - I have no clue what she wants :?. Sometimes I think she thinks I'm another cat because I always meow back.
:embarrassed:

Erm, still forgot to upload the pictures, oops :whistling.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 3, 2008)

She's having a conversation 

Yeh, I do agree you do adjust to wherever you live and the temperature changes. I think maybe you're just soft  What time is it there?


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 3, 2008)

You cheeky monkey haha!  I'm soft alright but I think I'm more soft in the head than anything. We don't have any cooling or heating and this house is old and damp so you do feel it when it's chilly, homes should stay 18C inside in winter else you risk mold and spores and ill health etc but this one sits around 8C inside in winter. Under the house on the dirt is this massive intricate white mold (or is is spelt mould? I never know!) sculpture. It looks like the pattern a firework makes in the sky with little while mold people standing around it.

It is 6:58am, best time of the day . We get up at 5:30 and Mat has gone to work by 6:30 so I have peace and quiet now.

What time is it there?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 3, 2008)

Aw man. Poor you! That is so cold! I couldn't cope with that. *Retracts soft statement*

It's just after 6pm here.

Did you sleep well? Have many plans for the day?


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 3, 2008)

Nah, I am soft, you were right to begin with :biggrin2:.

Plans...is sitting in bed all day eating chocolate a valid plan?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 3, 2008)

Not very productive, lol.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm well known for being very unproductive .

I have a pic of me and Sakura that I like:









And a funny one where I look like a space alien with weird eyes, I'm standing with my brother in it and he asked to be cut out so that's why it's all narrow. I'm trying to be brave and show my face but really I don't normally look this nice and tidy and I'm covered in bad skin when I have no makeup on .








Neither were taken by me so not sure what settings the person had their camera on, but I'm not actually that pale :shock:.

Also someone asked me on MSN who was in my avatar and it's my grandparents (long since divorced) on their wedding day in 1963. I really like the pic.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 3, 2008)

You're pretty! Oh, Sakura is pretty, too (don't want to tick off the princess!)


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 3, 2008)

Amazing what ten pounds of makeup will do huh! I'm very plain really.

Sakura is always out-pretty-ing me, that wascally wench of a wabbit .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 4, 2008)

First of all, I love your Grandparents' pic in your Av! Secondly, I love, love this pic of you, you're so pretty, girl!:bunnydance: Have you cut and colored your hair more? I love it, it really suits you well.







Get a job as a model! You know how to work a camera, man!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2008)

Excuse me, you've been a bit dense  You have now handed me EXCELLENT tools for if you ever feel ugly or anything  Because I think you're beautiful, and I'm clearly not the only one. THANKS!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Will says you're pretty, too  Not just "meh" pretty, but actually pretty


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh shaddup you lot :baghead :tongue! I'm not anything just normal face and hidious short fat body. I've got revolting skin when I have no makeup opn because I have rosacea and it's a nightmare and so dry and sensitive and bumpy.

Crys, yeah I chopped about 4 inches off my hair the other day and coloured it, was meant to be a light ashy brown but came out sort of orange, but it's ok I can deal with orange . All I did to cut my hair was grab it in two handfuls and CHOP! I had a fringe (bangs) growing out so that made nice shorter bits at the front. And I like your avatar too, that's whats-his-name from American Idol right?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I must say, you "chopping your hair does wonders!" haha. It always looks great when you cut it. If I tried that? I'd need a garbage bag on my head, haha! And that color? Mistake or not, I love it on you! You should keep that.

Yep, that was David Cook, the current American Idol that I had on my av. (Everyone is going Christmasy, so I thought I should change to that pic of Snuff with the X-mas Hat on, hee! He's so cute!)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

I think it's time for a Sakura photo update! :biggrin2: Hehe!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 7, 2008)

Your wish is my command :bow.


Puffing chest with pride: "It's all about meee, darrlings!"








"I hear the cat"








*Alet ears mode*








"I'm not listening to you"








"Something smells bad in here!"








"Not by the hairs on my chinny chin chin"








"I'll trick the human by playing nice..."








"...then I'll gouge out her hand!"


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2008)

Shes very sweet, especially her interested ears, but that's obviously to lull you into a false sense of security. What did you do for her to do that?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Your wish is my command :bow.


Darn right! lol

She's so adorable... until the last photo! What on Earth did you do to her, and what the heck did she do to you? :shock:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 7, 2008)

I had to pick her up, which she's fine with, she's really good about being carried or cuddled and snuggles right in. However she hates it when she's lowered back down to the ground and often grunts and struggles and kicks out, she just happened to kick out at my hand.

You'd think I'd scratched her the way she thumped at me afterwards .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I had to pick her up, which she's fine with, she's really good about being carried or cuddled and snuggles right in. However she hates it when she's lowered back down to the ground and often grunts and struggles and kicks out, she just happened to kick out at my hand.


Toby does that too. I'll have him six inches off the ground and he'll start kicking to get put down faster. I've just learned to dull his nails in the back down more than in the front. I've never gotten a scratch that nasty! Ouch!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah I think I need to actually file her nails down a little after I cut them, as they always seem razor sharp. Sorry that Toby does the same thing, little brats these dwarf rabbits are . When rabbits kick out with their hind legs they are so strong!

The scratch was really shallow but boy it hurts, I think maybe because of bacteria on her claws because it's gone all ugly looking.

She's so cute though, I couldn't be annoyed for long. Mathew however had a fit :shock:, he said some nasty things I can't repeat about her here and said she needs to go find somewhere else to live if she's going to be like that. He doesn't understand it's a fear thing, she wasn't trying to hurt me. His first reaction is "I'm gonna kill things that hurt my woman", oh boy, my hero .


----------



## polly (Dec 7, 2008)

Love the pic Michelle you are very pretty 

I have to say the more I look at Sakura pics the more I reckon if you put her and Saffy together you would totally struggle to tellthe difference!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

Michelle, that picture of you and Sakura is lovely! You are so pretty!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 7, 2008)

You guys are lovely , I'm gonna have to move to the UK so my bun and I get lashings of compliments and adoration on a more regular basis .

I know I just put some pictures up, but we've been having a lovely time outdoors and I got some very cute ones of her that I can't wait to share. They aren't the best pics in the world but she did some cute things. I will edit this post to add them shortly.


Here they are! I took 277 pics then tried to pick out my favourite 100, then reduced that down to these. There were at least 80 periscoping pictures so I didn't include all of them.

You can see her new coat coming through and the old one is brownish. Her new fur is so soft.


These first few are funny! The cat was so insistant on coming into the hutch-thingy...

















Until Sakura knocked her off the stool haha!








I just love these ones and think she's so cute












Ya know how men can show off by clapping in midair when doing pushups? Sakura can do that too 







Funny look on her face






And weird legs!







Frog-bum












After I took this picture she ran up to me and licked my face, it was lovely 







I like her ears







That's it :biggrin2:.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

You SO should move to the UK! To Bristol precisely.... then I could bunnyna.....I mean, visit Sakura! :biggrin2:

Looking forward to more pics! opcorn2


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Eek! So cute! She's so full of mischief! Poor kitty! Sakura is so pretty! I want her!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

I think I posted before without refreshing the page lol, sorry!!

ARGH!!!!! :shock::shock::shock:

She is just soooo cute!! I love the 'duel' with Brewster- like something out of Gladiatiors, the TV show lol!! (Don't know if you guys get that over there but that is pretty much a typical scene!)

Sakura is just gorgeous.... :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the male press up one 

she's adorable. I'm impressed you cut 277 down to that small amount, lol, I was expecting LOADS more.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

I was gonna take a break from RO because I keep being a pain in the behind to some people on here, but I'm fuming and needed somewhere just to get it all out.

Don't read the following as it's probably boring, I just need to get it off my mind.



Mathews temper tantrums are getting bad again and it's driving me up the wall!


Today is his mums 60th birthday, and I tell him nicely he should really call her and say happy birthday. He doesn't, and it gets later and later. Finally she ends up calling, I hear the phone ringing and yell out that I'll get it but he gets there first.

Now his mum can talk, and talk, and talk, until you have a massive earache from holding the phone up. He's trying to get back to something he's doing on the PS3 and is rolling his eyes and making signs at me that he wants to strangle her. I giggle, I think he's joking. He finally manages to get off the phone and proceeds to scream, swear and break MY lovely phone in half. It's the only landline phone we have, it came with an answering machine and it's pretty flash for me, my brother paid a few hundred dbucks for it and gave it to me a couple of years ago.

He then throws the phone at my direction and hits the cat (meant to hit me I'm guessing), the cat runs off in terror and I burst into tears and storm off. All the while he's yelling about how I should know he hates phones and he's told me before and how slow I am at learning bla bla bla.


And he wonders why I'm reluctant to be anything other than a friend to him right now? :grumpy:


I don't know why someone who was lovely to me all day, came home from work 2 hours early to let me in the house because I locked myself out, can just turn like that. I'm so nice to him, I get up every single day and make his breakfast and his work lunch, I make sure the house is perfect for when he comes home, I cook dinner ever night, he never has to get off his chair from the minute he comes home, but it's still not good enough.

Just feeling so down and weepy and angry .


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2008)

*cuddles*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, from my experience, temper tantrums like that will only get worse with age. Explosive tempers run on my dad's side of the family, and I saw my grandmother try to physically assault my mum one day at our house. My dad is worse. He threw things at us (my mother is somewhat handicapped, not so much as to cause this amount of frustration). Two summers ago, he strangled me and took a few swats at my mum when she tries to defend me. (Luckily, I have that same temper, and I held my own.) BUT, anyways, those tantrums seem to always get worse with age. Will is like that sometimes, too, but he has never done anything to hurt me (throwing, hitting, etc.) We do, however, have two holes in our apartment wall and one in the door from him being frustrated. I put an end to that, fast.

I know how it can feel to be somewhere like that. My PM box is open to you  Whenever you're sad, go hug a bunny 

:hug::hug1


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I don't know why someone who was lovely to me all day, came home from work 2 hours early to let me in the house because I locked myself out, can just turn like that. I'm so nice to him, I get up every single day and make his breakfast and his work lunch, I make sure the house is perfect for when he comes home, I cook dinner ever night, he never has to get off his chair from the minute he comes home, but it's still not good enough.
> 
> Just feeling so down and weepy and angry .


Oh wow. I'm not one for emoticons normally - but this message brought them out in me today..

First about him....:banghead

Sorry - I couldn't find one on here about someone kicking someone else's rear - or I might've used it.

About you.....:hug1

I'm sorry he's being such a turd right now....(excuse my language). 

I'm also really sorry about your phone - that would get me so mad....

I don't really know what else to say except to say.....:hug1

Years ago our marriage was really bad and Art had a bad temper. Fortunately for us - things changed and he rarely loses his temper any more and we haven't had a super bad fight in years. 

But yeah....most men don't grow out of it (something happened to change Art - but it was something "religious" so I won't go into it here...but Art is sorta the exception to the rule I think).

If you need to talk - my pm box is open. I won't have any answers - but I will have a shoulder to cry on and a listening ear. 

Sorry I haven't posted much in your blog before now...I read it but don't usually say anything - but this time I just had to give you a hug!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

Just wanted to say a big thank you :hug:. I don't deserve all your kindness but am very grateful for it.

Don't worry Peg, your language was tame. I don't like to swear for no reason but I said much worse to him at the time. 

I don't think he's ever going to be any different and I will admit I have a pretty bad temper myself, but never direct it at people like that and throw things at them. I take it out on pillows and bury my head into them and yell and cry which I find really helps.

I'm not sure what I'm going to say because he always manages to convince me I'm over-reacting but it needs to be talked over.

:banghead


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

It sounds like I'm a lot like you  I have that nasty temper, too. I don't know what happened, but I got so mad at Will one day, that I think I blew a fuse. Since then, I can't get THAT angry at anyone. I do for a moment, but I don't explode like I used to. I short-circuited or something.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It sounds like I'm a lot like you  I have that nasty temper, too. I don't know what happened, but I got so mad at Will one day, that I think I blew a fuse. Since then, I can't get THAT angry at anyone. I do for a moment, but I don't explode like I used to. I short-circuited or something.


I have a dangerous temper. Not easily riled. I can be very violent with people if they touch me. For the most part I punch walls and throw things. Not at people but I do throw. Usually doesn't last long.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know what to say. I honestly wish I could knock some sense into him. The one time a guy raised a hand to me. Yea lets says he knew the ground well. Mind you that was just raise a hand to me.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

As far as my temper goes (at least, went), let's just say that I was in the school counselor's and vice principal's offices a lot. I made friends with the vice principal, though, so he would just laugh when I came in. I was always honest with him, and respectful, so I never got in trouble. I was a smart hot-head. lol

I have some good anger-management techniques if you'd like to hear them


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like we've all got bad tempers!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Does Sakura have a bad temper, too?  Bunneh rage!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

Does a bear poo in the woods?!?! I call her perminant PMS Bunneh .


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 9, 2008)

Aww, Sakura makes me want to get my own little pain in the patoot nethie bun. I always spend all my time reading blogs and then forget to comment!  Attitude buns sure do keep things interesting all the time . Max just recently had a MAJOR attitude day and accidentally grazed the top of my hand when he lunged (not normal for him..) so I had a big scrape on top of my hand like the one sakura gave you. Little buttheads :grumpy:.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

About how much does Sakura weigh? She looks like a petite little thing!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 10, 2008)

Meanie Max! :shock: Bunnies are strange the way they can be so lovely then suddenly they are lunging or boxing at you. How is your hand raspberry82 (I'm sorry but I don't know your actual name )?

Sakura is big for a nethie, she is 1.206KG at the moment, which is, er...2.4 pounds. She weighs more during winter usually. What do Toby and Berry-Boo weigh?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Chelle. Gosh, it kinda sounds like either a) He's really hating his job and takes it out when the mood swings or b) he's that and perhaps a bit bi polar if this has happened in the past out of nowhere. It really could be a wide range of things or combination of things, Chelle.:? He was going to a doctor, right? A PT? Did he everhave a reg physical? I'm sure he did. Do you recall if he said things were normal, except his back problem? Hmm. I'm sending you a huge hug, girl!:hug1


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not sure what a PT doctor is? All I can think of when the words P & T are together is periods and tension . If I wasn't so sure he's a man, I would say that could be it, haha! He goes to the GP a lot for his back but they don't question mental health around here unless you force them

I'm not too sure on it as I don't consider that sort of thing anything more than temper tantrums normally. I have them myself, but normally have them from a distance to the person I am angry (over the phone, over the internet). Or I kick a hole in the wall (drastic). You've told me a bit about your own anger issues and I have told you about mine, I kind of think us women can be pretty abusive in our own ways and not know it. Or think because we are female it's ok. Say if I threw the phone at him, it would be seen as "understandable woman hysterics" but if a man does it it's wrong and horrible. We think it's ok to scream and yell at men but wont tollerate them doing the same to us. So many women I see screaming and yelling at their husbands on TV shows is disturbing, and in real life too.

I do think it's wrong and horrible for any sex to do things like that but I'm trying to be understanding and work out why these things happen so I can help him. At the same time I'm angry with him now so that's making it tricky. I don't know if he's got some hormone issues or what, he seems happy enough and is quite settled and a kind person to me 99% of the time, something frustrates him though and he's all volcanic for about 5 minutes then he carries on like nothing happened.

I'm not angry he threw the phone at my direction, I'm angry that he broke something that was mine, he can go ahead and break his own stuff next time .


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, it's so funny.. every now and again he gets little rages and has to throw everything in his cage a bunch of times and then sulk for a day. And refuses to be touched until he decides to be his sweet self again. 

It is healing fast, but man those little teeth are like razors, lol. That's so weird that a bunch of us have bad tempers.. I do too, but it takes a long long time of something building for me to lose my temper over it and then I scream and yell out my frustrations for about an hour, lol :?. Never violently, but sometimes it has been really tempting to smash something!! I couldn't damage my bf stuff though, no matter how tempting, I'd feel so awful for it.

He should buy you a new phone!!


Athena


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm getting ready to get out the door for work - but I wanted to check this thread and see how you're doing.

Honestly - you're doing far better than I would be. I'd be a basket case....

You're in my thoughts today...hope you have a better day and can figure out how you want to handle you're feeling about the fact he broke your phone...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I'm so sorry to hear this, Chelle. Gosh, it kinda sounds like either a) He's really hating his job and takes it out when the mood swings or b) he's that *and perhaps a bit bi polar* if this has happened in the past out of nowhere.


I doubt it would be bipolar disorder. With bipolar disorder, they go in to high moods and low moods. Depression/anger/violence can be during the low areas, while frequent "splurge" spending, a false sense of invincibility, and basically feeling like he's God's gift to everything. Some people switch in and out of these moods normally, but, with bipolar disorder, there are weeks in between cycles and there is a normal in between. It would go like this:

Normal -> High -> Normal -> Low -> Normal (etc.) 

*NZminilops wrote:*


> Sakura is big for a nethie, she is 1.206KG at the moment, which is, er...2.4 pounds. She weighs more during winter usually. What do Toby and Berry-Boo weigh?


My calculations show that 2.4 pounds is only 1.088 kg. Is that right? :? 'cause 1.206 kg is 2.66 pounds. Which one is it? 1.206 kg (2.66 lb.) or 1.088 kg (2.4 lb)? I just confused myself royally. 

Your baby is TINY compared to Toby! When I bought him as a 6-week old baby, I was told that he was a Nethie. He looks the part, but he's really big. He also has he Vienna markings (that little collar, white chest, and white front feet), and I think they tend to be a little bigger. I think those markings came from a Dutch somewhere in his lineage. Anyway, when I purchased him, he only weighed 0.75 pounds (0.34 kg)! He fit into the palm of my hand! Now, he's coming up on his 4th birthday (March) and he weighs 4 pounds, 0.2 ounces (1.816 kg). He isn't a fatty, either! He may have a little extra weight, but he just has a bigger bone structure than most Nethies. He doesn't even eat his whole ounce of food everyday! What the heck? lol

How much/often do you feed Sakura?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

Steve can have the worst 'temper tantrums' too.... Although he never does anything physical- the worst is slamming a door I think. But he can have a really nasty tongue. Whenever we argue, I always manage to stay really focused and keep it entirely about the issue we're arguing about- i.e the washing up etc, whereas he'll always just call me names, tell me 'where to go', swear etc etc. Then I get mad and yell back! It's because I only pick the fights I KNOW I'm right about, and can win, and he'll realise that his defence is rubbish and he's got no chance of winning, but will be too stubborn to back down. I have now told him in no uncertain terms that if he ever calls me those names again, it is over, and I will be leaving, bunnies and all. I don't think it will come to that, because I really do love him and I know he loves me, but he needed to know that he couldn't speak to me like that! I went through too much with my ex to take any crap from a man again- I was so poor at defending myself back then- he'd throw things at my head, scream abuse at me, push me around, and much more, and I was always too scared to break up with him (I didn't even live with him lol), but when I finally did, I swore that nobody else would treat me like that again. 


Anyway, that was a big load of rambling, and made not a lot of sense, sorry! Does Matthew know that what he does is so upsetting? I mean, after these tantrums does he calm down and apologise? Or does he think it's ok? That would be one thing I'd be concerned about- he needs to know that it's not ok to do those things, and that it's wrong. The post you wrote originally, would it maybe help if you showed him that? Obviously not all the replies lol, or maybe even write it down separately.... But maybe seeing it written down black and white might make him realise that what he does hurts you? 

I never normally attempt replies like this because other people always manage to put it far more eloquently and concisely than I ever can, and I don't think I'm particularly great at giving advice lol, but I just wanted to say that I hope you're ok and my PM box is always open if you ever want to chat  



Oh, and I wanted to give you a hug too! :hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 11, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I'm not sure what a PT doctor is? All I can think of when the words P & T are together is periods and tension .


That would be Physical Therapy Doc, hee hee. Has he seen one recently? Something has to be going on with him. I hope it all works out for him and you very soon, I know how difficult it can be to deal with issues you are unsure of.:hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 11, 2008)

Just wanted to say I'm ok , it's all well blown over by now, I was just a bit upset at the time. I even managed to fix the phone. 

I think I've given across this idea that I'm some poor pathetic battered woman and that's far from the case. Trust me, I grew up in an abusive situation and I'm very much a strong enough person to know when enough is enough. When I was a little kid, mum was with someone very abusive. He never hit my brother but he had an issue with women and girls, and did lots of nasty stuff. He forced my mum to pose lewdly and took polaroids of her to hold against her if she tried to leave. he would show these to my brother and I and asked if they excited us. She did get up the courage though, and with no car or money we managed to all run away one night when he was asleep, and haven't looked back since. He used to hold me to the ground and make me say "I love you" and if I didn't, I'd get whacked over the back with a large hard plastic baton. Mum didn't know at the time, but the day I told her we were out of there.


Anyway, Mat and I have spoken about it and he's apologised and said he was wrong, and he knows he gets angry about stupid stuff. I do too, and he's pointed out to me about several times that I've hurt his feelings a great deal and not known I have. I have this tendency to get frustrated with him when he's not picking up on something as fast as I would like and apparently I call him a stupid so-and-so a lot when that happens :?, I hadn't realised how often until now. So we're both mean to eachother at times. he has said he wasn't trying to chuck the phone at me but rather at the wall, which is bad enough, but I'm taking him on his word at that.

We have a great relationship for the most part, like anyone else we get along pretty much perfectly 99% of the time but have the odd arguement or disagreement. That's part and parcel of sharing your life with someone so it's to be expected.


It's our anniversary today! We obviously aren't married so we pick the day that we declared that we loved eachother and decided to not be just friends any longer. That was 7 years ago now, boy how time flies. We were teenagers and now we are old ugly wrinkled people . He bought me a game for my PS3 and I bought him a nice set of headphones, and we are cooking dinner together later on which should be fun. We have so many laughs in the kitchen together and I'm looking forward to it.


Sorry for all the rambling :shock:, I didn't mean to do that. This is meant to be about Sakura, so er *runs to see how she is*, Sakura is well today . She's funny, I gave her a strawberry yesterday and she bit it a little and spat it out, then just ate the top and ignored the fruit.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 11, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> It's our anniversary today! We obviously aren't married so we pick the day that we declared that we loved eachother and decided to not be just friends any longer.



Happy Anniversary! Mine and Will's 2-year is tomorrow! How funny! We have cute little Nethies, and our "anniversaries" are close to! Haha!

I'm short, too, in case you didn't know


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 11, 2008)

That is funny, and cool! :biggrin2: I must have to get myself a gay housemate and a rex rabbit so we really match .

Also, today here is tomorrow for you right? It's the 12th here.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 11, 2008)

Happy Anniversary! I hope you guys have a lovely day  It was our 3-year anniversary back in September... we too celebrate the day we got together 'officially' since we're not married 

I wanna see a pic of Sakura with strawberry smooshed face!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 11, 2008)

Happy belated anniversary Jen and Steve! :biggrin2:inkbouce:inkelepht::highfive:

Sakura did eat a little strawberry today, but sadly she tucks her cheeks back and eats so delicately that there is not one cute pink smear on her lips.

:whatever

I have some news though, two new pets :whistling...I got two baby rats! right now they are cuddled asleep tucked under my chin, they are so lovely.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 11, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Happy belated anniversary Jen and Steve! :biggrin2:inkbouce:inkelepht::highfive:
> 
> Sakura did eat a little strawberry today, but sadly she tucks her cheeks back and eats so delicately that there is not one cute pink smear on her lips.
> 
> ...


I just saw your MSN status and was wondering about that!!  We NEED pics! :nod

Aaaah.... Sakura and her neat ways.... I'd like to see a pic of her tucking back her cheeks and eating delicately then! :biggrin2: (Either way, I want a picture, you'd never guess right?)

Edit: and thank you! Although i feel bad now, for mentioning it when it was your special day....


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I have some news though, two new pets :whistling...I got two baby rats! right now they are cuddled asleep tucked under my chin, they are so lovely.



Wait till Amy sees this!

We celebrate the day we first said I love you, the day we met in person and the day we married!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 11, 2008)

JEN! Lol! You're such a silly billy, I'm GLAD you mentioned it, and nothing to feel bad for :shock:! Hardly that special anyway as he's at work and I'm home so not like we have been doing anything wonderful. He didn't remember until I reminded him anyway . We aren't that mushy or big on anniversaries really anyway, not either of our style. I feel bad because I don't even remember if I'd known you'd had an anniversary or if I said congrats to you at the time :?.

I'll get some pictures of Sakura and her funny fruit ways later on, I want to hose myself down after being at the rat ladies house before I touch her. Not to sound nasty but she had hundreds of pets and more than a few fleas and lots of poo on the floor (cat and rat and bird). She had the cutest kittens.

Ali I told Amy when I first found out to ask her advice on food and caging and bedding, she was very helpful . 


Here are my new boys, they have no names, so feel free to suggest.

This is Mr One Eye, he has one eye . He's a pink eyed white. He's really active and never stops moving. I could have just gotten one of the others with two eyes, but I felt like he was special.


















And this is the other one, he's a hooded something, I don't remember the colour exactly. But he's white with a 'hood' and dots of a colour only barely darker than white, and darker eyes than the other one.


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 11, 2008)

Micheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelle!!! 

They're so gorgeous! I love them both! Eeeeee :biggrin2:I'm so happy you got them. Congrats on your new babies! I'd name one Ratatouille. LOL. They are really cute though, did I tell you that?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 11, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> JEN! Lol! You're such a silly billy, I'm GLAD you mentioned it, and nothing to feel bad for :shock:! I feel bad because I don't even remember if I'd known you'd had an anniversary or if I said congrats to you at the time :?.


Ok.... I AM a silly billy lol! :sofa: 

Don't YOU feel bad... man we are a right pair!  I don't think I did mention it because I was in hospital the day before... Steve sent me a bunch of red roses, but didn't know where to send them until the actual day, cos he didn't know if I'd be home of not! Lol! 


OMG your ratties are SOOOOOO cute!!!! I love them! To think I wasn't a fan of them at all until I found this forum..... Do you have proper names for them yet, is Mr One Eye going to remain so? Beautiful! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 11, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> That is funny, and cool! :biggrin2: I must have to get myself a gay housemate and a rex rabbit so we really match .
> 
> Also, today here is tomorrow for you right? It's the 12th here.


Ours is the 12th  lol

Cute new ratty friends! I have a soft spot for "special" pets, too  I love the hooded guy! They're so pretty!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

:shock:I want both. Send them with the girls.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm not normally a fan of rodents either Jen, I'm sorry to guinea pig owners but they scare me a little :baghead. 

I used to look after the rats at highschool, the ones that would get frozen and then disected by us students :cry1:, so I have liked them since then. I tried to sneak two of the school rats home one day and they escaped from my school bag in the middle of science, I got in heaps of trouble.


These rats are just so awesome and I'm amazed how bold they are. They are very active considering it's daytime too.

Ali you know you are welcome to take any of my animals to trade for Ringo and Teresa.

And _*they need names*_!!!

The white guy with one eye is a bit more skitty and active than the other, always on the go. The hooded is a busy boy too but he's more likely to let you hold him.


Oh and Brewster, the cat, is terrified of them .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 11, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Oh and Brewster, the cat, is terrified of them .


Ha! Sakura probably taught the cat to be afraid of anything smaller than him!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 12, 2008)

Yup haha! The cat is a girl though , yeah I know, funny name.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ugh! I'm terrible with guessing the sex of things! Dang it! I called someone's sister a "he" in another thread... Oops... *pouts*

Sakura is a girl, right!? (j/k )


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah - I'm horrible with names....and I'm NOT a rat fan - but they do look cute at this age. So - have you had rats before (other than the ones at school)? I may have missed it if you mentioned it already.

Anyway - congrats on your new babies....may they live long and um....not eat you out of house and home? I don't know of a good thing to say about rats.

May they live long and you get LOTS of enjoyment out of them...yeah...that's it!

:biggrin2:


----------



## swanlake (Dec 12, 2008)

the little guy with one eye looks like an albert to me. the other one, i am not so sure of yet. i will think about it.... :dude:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

You could be a jerk and name him Popeye or Squinty. lol I've had two "special" hamsters. One had three legs, and the other has an off-center face. Their names were/are Stubby and Squishy, respectively.  I suck at naming pets. I had a robo dwarf ham named Sir Puffington the Brave, before lol


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


>



AWWWWWWWH - Super cutenes :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Becca


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol you guys! You've all made me laugh and I've got a huge headache, stop being so funny .

That's ok Peg I know lots of people can't stand rats. Thanks for being so nice about them :hug:. Yes they are my first rats. I don't like lionheads so we can be even-stevens!

They are just the sweetest little dudes! So so cuddly. They both run under my shirt and up behind my neck and nest under my hair every time i pick them up. They groom me and sniff up my nose and it's so cute.

Mathew likes them too which is neat! he said "finally a pet that responds when you touch it", which is a bit mean to Sakura and Brewster but he's right in that the rats are very much more interactive and curious. It's funny because every time he sees the cat move, he's asking where the rats are and make sure they are safe, aww.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 13, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 15, 2008)

Mood: Very dark :grumpy:
Music: Slipknot album - All Hope is Gone


I'm in a rotten bad mood. Sakura isn't helping, she went on some sort of rampage last night and destroyed everything in her bedroom. She has torn two nails off her left paw almost totally off. There is blood on the carpet that wont come out, she's not happy and wont let me put anything on her foot.

_*THE FOLLOWING IS A HUGE RANT - SKIP IF YOU'RE NOT FEELING LIKE READING ABOUT MY PROBLEMS.*_

My car wont go, a friend doesn't want to talk to me any longer, I've stopped eating and lost weight but people tell me I look BIGGER. Just feel like I can't win right now, can't make anyone happy no matter what I do.

My counseller let me down in a big way as well. She's actually more grumpy than I am and doesn't look at me when I'm talking and just sits there tapping her fingers looking bored.

Friday through Monday, I haven't slept more than 4 hours a night. I'm one of these people that need 9 hours of sleep a night to feel on an even keel so it's not helping.

Brewster got outside last night and wouldn't come in no matter what I did. There are two large dogs next door and she stood on the fence teasing them and they were getting really agitated.

:banghead

Mathews brother Jody is waiting for court and setencing for molesting two little girls and the blimmin idiot has gone and done it again. On Saturday it was Mathews mothers 60th birthday, and Mats nephews and neices were there. Well apparently Jody tried to fiddle with the yougest girl, who is 13. Jody has schizophrenia and extreme paranoid delusions and the music was telling him to do it, he said.

At this same party was this girl that was the love of Mathews life before he and I started a serious relationship, it was like a punch in the gut to suddenly have her standing in front of me. She's so perfect, slim and gorgeous and bubbly and very social, the total opposite to me. Didn't help that Mathew was extremely drunk (I didn't drink anything) and so he thought everyone was his best friend and she was trying to take advantage of that. At one stage she slipped her hand into his pants pocket, grabbed his phone and stuck her number on it, then texted herself from his phone so that she had his.

Mat is always the life of the party so he pretty much was ignoring her and just having fun dancing and singing but it still felt strange and really awkward. I'm so worried now though that she's going to be calling and texting and being annoying all the time. I can feel myself wanting to check his phone, but I respect his privacy and somewhar trust him as much as a paranoid person can trust someone.

:rant:

Apart from that everything is ok :tongue.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 15, 2008)

Im sorry you are feeling so bad.

~To get blood out of the carpet try using cool wtaer, and rubbing salt into it, leaving it to soak and then scrubbing it.

~Is there any reason why Sakura did that? Can you maybe give her some pain meds? That might let her let you near it.

~Can you get your car repaired? Or is that too expensive right now?

~Can you talk to your friend? Maybe just an e-mail? Sometimes it is nothing to do with you, but if they can have the decency to explain a bit, then that would be a good start.

~Losing weight and not eating can confuse people, as stupid as that sounds. Also, when your clothes get baggier, you do look bigger than you are. What you are doing though is not healthy and will encourage you to binge when you so start to eat. It will also mess with your metabolism and make your mental health worse. Why is it you are not eating?

~You shouldn'ty be trying to make others happy, but be trying to make yourself happy. Anyone who counts will want that too.

~I'm gutted about your counsellor, but I suggest you raise your concerns with her, and if she can't change, then ask her to recommend someone who might work better with you. (This is not rude, if she is half way decent she will see that that is in your best interests).

~Have you thought about going back to the docs?

~I'm sorry about Matt, I would just suggest also talking to him about how you feel.

~As for Jodi, I have no tolerance for abuse. If he is not safe to be around people, then he shouldn't be. He should be in hospital, or somewhere where he can be kept an eye on, like supported accommodation or something.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll keep it simple: :hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for replying you two .

Just wanted to say that Sakura seems fine today. She's being very affectionate as well.

The rats are good too, and the cat.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 16, 2008)

How are her little toesies doing? That must have hurt!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 16, 2008)

They are good! No sign of anything bad going on there. They broke off part way through the quick. She's bounding around and "helping" me to clean up the mess she made.

She found her food bag just now and tore a huge hole in the bottom of it and pellets have gone everywhere though, naughty girl :shock:!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, if they grow back like Berry-Boo's did, you'll never have to cut those nails again! Hers grew back, but it almost never grows or gets sharp.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy birthday to my little brother today, he turns 24! I know you (Chris) look at this forum sometimes to see how I am so I hope you see this. Happy Birthday ya little bothersome brat!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 19, 2008)

Sakura has a lump, on her tummy, so I'm very worried about that . Not sure what it could be - it's pea sized and hard and feels like it's attached to her abdominal muscles.

This christmas is going to suck, I just had to give all my savings to someone. I sold something online, they never got it, so I filled out the forms at the postoffice to look into a refund on the missing parcel. The other people wouldn't fill out their end so I couldn't get them the refund :grumpy:. Anyway they found out where I live and put a threatening note in my mailbox demanding the money. I can't handle this sort of thing right now and worrying that they are going to show up and beat me up or whatever, so I went to the police station and showed them the note and then went to the bank and trasnfered all my christmas money to the people ($190).


The rats are doing well, I can't remember if I said we named them Patch and Pirate. Their poo and pee stinks now that they have dogfood but they are gaining weight with it so that's good.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 19, 2008)

Man that completely sucks and what freaking %^$%#@&'s they are. Didn't the police do anything? Have you contacted trademe? surely they can at least bann them so they can't trade again after doing something that freaking low! :hug::hugsquish: 
And sorry to hear about Sakura's lump hopefully it's just something minor...Could it be like a mozzie bite or anything similar? 
I'm going into town tomorrow and will get you something seems the blimmen post shop can't even deliver a freaking parcel!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm sorry Michelle  If they truly had not got it, then they should have filled in the forms, not taken matters into their own hands.

I'm sorry about Sakura too but I hope it's nothing serious. Summer has a pea sized lump on her that is just there. Hopefully it will be something and nothing on Sakura.

If you need me, prod me ok? I may be lost in my head but that doesn't mean I don't care.

x


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 20, 2008)

That's is messed up!!!!

How could they find you address?

Btw, it is clearly stated on online sales sites like amazon.com and ebay that the seller is not responsible for the items getting lost in the mail unless the people buy insurance for their package. If you have proof of the shipment receipt and can send them a copy and they didn't buy insurance, it is NOT your fault to pay them back! But they should get a copy of the shipment receipt. If you prove you did indeed ship the item and it isn't your fault, they will probably go away.

I'm SO sorry!!! 

The lump may not be as bad as you think, but better to take her to a vet now to have them do a culture to find out if it is an abscess then wait and see if it gets bigger. The smaller the better!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 20, 2008)

I know, I'm dumb to cave in and give them the money but I was so scared that they'd come back and do something , as the note implied they would. I was shaking life a leaf all day until I decided to just go pay them. I don't know how they found out where I live but they did. Must have found someone else I'd bought something from on the website and got them to spill out my address, I'm not sure. I tell you, I almost fell down in shock on the front lawn when I saw the note. I ran inside as fast as I coud and shut all the windows and doors.

I don't want anything ruining my Christmas or Mathews Christmas, he's worked so hard these last few years and been through surgery twice and then hurting his back so badly, I'm not going to then have this hanging over us. He has no idea about any of it and I'm keeping it that way.


Sakura's lump has gotten bigger overnight, or at least I am imagining it is. With so many places breaking up over Christmas I'm hoping like h*ll that I can get her in to see a vet tomorrow.

Tracy thankis so much but please don't feel you have to be there for me to vent on, I know you've got so much going on right now and I'd rather know that you're taking time for yourself than worrying what I'm doing :hug:.


Pepnfluff I'm just hoping my package turns up for you!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 20, 2008)

Just know the offer is there 

I hope you giving them the money helped you feel more settled, I'm just sorry they did that.

I too hope you can get Sakura in before Christmas. Keep us updated.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 20, 2008)

I completely understand where you're coming from. If I was in that situation I'd likely shell out the cash to them too out of fear because that is so scary! I wouldn't want to tell my guy either because he would want to go after them himself which would be even more scary to me.

Can't believe someone would do that. Mean people . Glad you feel more at ease now though, they have nothing to complain about anymore! <3


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 21, 2008)

Definetely much more at ease .

Sakura has a new vet! And he's really cool (and handsome), and American . He was asking me "Do you filter your UCK-werrr?" I was so confused, I had no idea what he was talking about. My what? "UCK-werrr, you know, water?" Oh aqua, haha! He had such a funny accent (we say aqua like "ack-wa").

He took some fluid from her lump to be analised but he thinks it's some sort of harmless cyst, here's hoping that's all it is.


----------



## polly (Dec 21, 2008)

I hope Sakura is ok Michelle :hug: what a bummer about your money though awful people shame the police couldn't do anything


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Haha about the accent thing!  Some people say "aqua" like that. Not me  Some people even say "wor-sher" instead of "washer". Obnoxious. 

I hope that Sakura's lump is nothing serious. Good luck!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I'm sorry I missed this before. (I've been sick all week, Chelle.) 

Know I'm thinking of you and Sakura! I hope it's just a cyst as well.

Keep us posted, hon. Praying for the best.:hug:ray:


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Michelle,

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles this week :?How scary! I hate knowing that people can get addresses so easily. Did the police say anything? I certainly understand you being spooked though. :hug:We got a lot of snow here yesterday, and yet I still found myself shopping... I've been shopping and cleaning everyday for the past week :sweep:nonoUgggggh. How's yours coming along? You're not mowing the lawn again are you? Hehe. Pat the pets for me please, hope to talk to you soon.


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

Just been catching up on your blog....

How incredibly mean and stupid of those people to send that note :X GRR, Sorry 
Like Tracy said, Has it made you feel more settled?

I seriously hope Sakura will be okay, is the vet any good or just handsome LOL?

Keep us updated and I hope you can get her in before Christmas 

Love Becca x


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 26, 2008)

I hope everyone had a good christmas .

No one in my family did anything on christmas day, but on boxing day a few of us gathered at my grandmas for drinks and nibbles (food...we didn't nibble on eachother ).


My mum, who thinks she's old, fat and ugly!







Mum and grandma (an unflattering shot, she's really not that plump looking)







Their husbands, Rod who is my grans hub to the left and Glenn to the right








Not really xmas pics but the boys were trying out their new 'baby' cage


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 26, 2008)

Sakura is moulting like crazy, so today I had her in the bathroom wetting my hands and yanking the lose tufts of fur out. Of course she wasn't happy and I got lots of disaproving looks flung my way.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 26, 2008)

Look at that face!
:laugh:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 28, 2008)

YUCK YUCK YUCK! I stood on a bird and it was revolting . I was at the fridge getting a glass of coke, stepped backwards onto something squishy. I turn around and it's a baby bird, not a teeny weeny one either but some 4 inch long thing with a few little feathers. It wasn't dead either . I screamed and ran to the bathroom to wash my foot while Mat moved it outside.

Blimmin cat :grumpy:.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh that is just gross. :vomit:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 28, 2008)

Aww, poor baby bird. It probably just wanted some of your Coke!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 29, 2008)

Ms K, you have the most wicked sense of humour .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 29, 2008)

You have no idea... :devil


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 29, 2008)

Great new pics of Sakura, Chelle!

Did you have a nice Christmas?

If that happened to me with the bird? I would have run shreeking!anic: Eww. You go girl, you toughie:bow


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 29, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> If that happened to me with the bird? I would have run shreeking!anic: Eww. You go girl, you toughie:bow


What's so icky about baby birds? I'm just curious? I used to find them on the ground all the time and would pick them up and put them back in their nest (if I could find it). I've had a few pet baby birds, too.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 29, 2008)

Seeing them is fine, standing on them and their guts going everywhere and blood spewing out the beak while the poor thing spasms and tries to scream, that bit ain't pretty . Baby birds I'm not scared of, having their guts all over my foot however, eeek.

I did run screaming, haha, I hate dead or dying things.

I used to hand raise rainbow lorikeets when I was a kid so baby birds themselves don't frighten me.

Crys, we didn't have Christmas but I had a nice day , hope you did too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2008)

The stepping on them was my issue too.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oohhh, I thought you stepped on it lightly (and pulled your foot up before hurting it). Silly me. I've stepped on hamsters like that (felt something under my foot and pulled back before they were hurt at all).


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm much too heavy to stand on an animal and not kill it.

Just a quick note, I am not going to be around for a while, my dad whom I haven't spoken to for years has had a heart attack. He's not even 50 . I am going to try and see him somehow, he lives really far away.

I'm in total shock and don't know what to think.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2008)

Take care of yourself.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 30, 2008)

Best wishes to you, Chelle. I know you hate him, but I know you feel other ways as well. I will be thinking of you as you go through this. Hugs for now!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I hope you are able to go out and see him. :hug:


----------



## Flashy (Jan 2, 2009)

Just wanted you to know I've been thinking of you, and hoping your dad is ok.

Please update on you and he when you can.

x


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the pics of your sweet ratties and grumpy Sakura. Hugs to you and your dad. :hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 7, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Best wishes to you, Chelle. I know you hate him, but I know you feel other ways as well. I will be thinking of you as you go through this. Hugs for now!


I don't hate my dad :?, I hate the things he does but I love him very much.

He's doing well .

Sakura is good too, and me and the rats and cat and Mat. Gee lots of 'at' names hehe.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 7, 2009)

Somehow I missed the news about your dad - sorry to hear about that.

My dad is 80 and the last time I saw him was 2 years ago - the last time I spoke to him was months and months ago.

I have such mixed feelings about him...he walked out on mom & I when I was 15...then when my kids were about 6 - he totally rejected us as a family (over a stupid misunderstanding). I went over 20 years without seeing him or contacting him much.

I do love him and sometimes I think about calling him - but its all so muddled. I mean - he's like a stranger to me now. A strange I have good memories of...yes....but a stranger none the less.

Anyway - how is Sakura's lump doing - I don't remember an update on that....

Edited to add - DUH...now I see where you say she's doing good...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 7, 2009)

I missed this as well, I'm sorry, I don't know how!

I am glad to hear your dad is doing ok. That can't have made for a fun New Years. Happy New Year by the way! 

I'm glad to hear Sakura's doing great too.... Love the last pictures of her in the towel. Boy does she look angry! 

:hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 11, 2009)

Sakura has been sick but she seems 100% fine now, I'm still keeping an eye on her though, she's in a pen in the lounge. She's been doing binkies and digging at the carpet and just flopped out on her side, she's so cute . She was fine at the vets too and he said she seems well and didn't give her any meds or anything. She has surgery to remove her lump on Wednesdsay.

I don't know why, I should be really happy, but I'm feeling so low. I constantly feel on the verge of tears and my chest is aching with sadness but I have no reason to be feeling like this. It's a lovely sunny day, I've been getting along well with everyone (I think?). Nothing happened, but I just feel on the verge of tears with every breath I take in.

I feel annoyed at myself as well and don't want anyone being nice to me and feel like I need to be told how useless I am.

I've put on weight again lately, all the weight I lost earlier last year, and ARGH, I just suck . I'm seriously no good at doing anything.

I'm also really sensitive and it's annoying at the best of times, but I know when I'm like this I shouldn't have conversations with people as I'm going to read too much into what they say and take it the wrong way. There is probably only one person I know who understands me and wouldn't hold it against me for being so grumpy and weird and that's Tracy (Flashy), who is very patient and caring.


One thing I am hoping to not be useless at is the rats though. I've found an exellent article about taming them and I am going to devote a lot of time to getting them to be braver. I think I've been going about it the wrong way and picking them up too often and that's making them scared of my hands.

Cindy blimmin Crawford is on TV looking as good at 41 as she did at 28 too that horrible woman  haha, grr! She makes me look 50!


----------



## Flashy (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you thought about going back to your doctor? Depression can be triggered by anything, and it could even be a chemical imbalance, so nothing to do with your surroundings and events in your life, maybe now might be a good time to poddle yourself down there?

Given that you have identified me as someone who won't hold things against you I hope you're not going to stop talking to me. I look forward to you coming online and I'd mioss you if you stopped talking. I would then have to tell you you sucked at talking (although that might be something you want to hear  so maybe I'll not tell you that).

Just know where I am? And if you want a cyber hand holding yours while you call the docs, I can do that


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 11, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I don't know why, I should be really happy, but I'm feeling so low. I constantly feel on the verge of tears and my chest is aching with sadness but I have no reason to be feeling like this. It's a lovely sunny day, I've been getting along well with everyone (I think?). Nothing happened, but I just feel on the verge of tears with every breath I take in.
> 
> *Maybe you caught it from me over the internet? I was like that several days last week - I was so often on the verge of tears that it wasn't funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 11, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Just know where I am? And if you want a cyber hand holding yours while you call the docs, I can do that


And I can hold both your hands....(can I get a wine cooler first?)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been on the verge of tears almost every day since December 30. I don't know if it's the season or...well, I don't know. Glad it's not just me!

HUGS all around!!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## swanlake (Jan 11, 2009)

i felt the same way today. I had this full fledged panic attack and was crying all over the place earlier. my mom thinks that its 'that time of the month' as the same thing happened last month and the month before.I suggest watching a movie that makes you feel good, i just finished "Singing In The Rain", it is wonderful and i believe it will cheer you up, as it cheered me up.

I hope you feel better.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, wow  It sounds like you've had a heck of a week.  I know how crappy they can be. Cheer up! Things will get better! :hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 12, 2009)

I dunno, I've had a good week, it's just the depression, it's so annoying. Hits me when I least expect it, and for no reason at all.

I think it's because of hormons, I'm pregnant but it's an empty sac. no cells in it, too small for a D&C but I had a scan and they're going to let me miscarry it naturally, so just waiting for that. My hormones are all over the show. Sorry if that is a bit too much information but RO is like a diary and it's very healing to talk on here.

I'm meant to be infertile, or pretty much 99% that way, but have fallen pregnant 6 times in the last couple of years. I've got uterine scaring, cysts, a really wonky titled uterus and a few other issues. The pill messes with other medication I'm taking and has other undesirable side effects (hairy chin, anyone?).

I'm really grateful for those who care and just sorry I'm not making a better effort to reply to you all individually but I will tomorrow. It's really lovely how caring the people on here are.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 12, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I dunno, I've had a good week, it's just the depression, it's so annoying. Hits me when I least expect it, and for no reason at all.
> 
> *Depression can do that to you....its amazing how one day - one moment really - things can go well - and then suddenly - bam - things are bad. I hate that.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Flashy (Jan 12, 2009)

Just dropping by to send some cuddles.

No wonder you are feeling so all over the place, your hormones must be going crazy, and then the emotional side of knowing whats going on and waiting to miscarry must incredibly hard. Poke me if you need me, ok?

x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 12, 2009)

I semi-know what you're going through (second hand). My sister had that type of miscarriage happen, and she was a wreck. The hormones along with the unhappiness from what happened made her super-emotional. Hormones can suck, eh? We're all here for you, though.  :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)

*hugs*

I have been alittle nutso and not here so much. I am just catching up on alot. Sorry you have to go through that.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 12, 2009)

HUGE hugs to you. That has to be very very difficult to go through. I can't even imagine how crazy your hormones must be going.
:group:


----------

